# Spotify removal from mac



## corcow01 (Jan 22, 2014)

Am new to this site. Last night I downloaded spotify. This a.m. I am getting a constant interruption from linkbucks.com I read up on both and have tried to delete spotify. I remains locked in my trash while emptying. I went to applications, utilities, and activity monitor but could not determine if spotify was running anything. 

Has anyone had similar problems with a satisfactory solution to the issue?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

perhaps https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4990549 may help you


----------

